# Awesome security guy!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So... bob, kat and I went on a little afternoon trip to some ponds and there were a couple of kids and two guys there catching turtles and fishing.

I guess some people who had been watching with us went to report to the security office. The security guy came by and I thought that we'd be told to leave.

He explained that some people reported that some people by the pond were removing turtles from the pond and planning on taking them home. The guys and I explained that they were just catching and releasing. 

The secuirty guy was so awesome and was fine with the kids catching fish/turtles as long as they were careful and didn't take any.

Bob and I ended up shooting the crap with the guy. He didn't know much about turtles so I explained what different kinds the kids were catching and which ones were native and such.

He even tried to catch one himself!! LOL 

Great guy... wonderful night seeing all the awesome stuff in the ponds.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Aww, that's a cute story, Ciddian! It's nice that he was reasonable and good-natured about it!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

That sounds amazing and what a nice guy. Sure he probably learned a lot from you and maybe you convenience him to get a turtle himself?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Perhaps!  He's supposed to make sure noone adds or takes away from that pond. So now he'll hopefully know a bit more..


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Awww Cid that is an awesome story. Not all security people are reasonable and power trip at times but this guy seemed to be reasonable and nice about it. I guess it was the family outing that toned him down a bit? Not sure.

If you see the guy again you might want give him the link to the forum so Tbird can bro fist the guy. ROTFL 

Maybe next time print out a small condensed print out of the images of the turtles and a brief discription of the stats of the turtles and give it to the guy. The few security people I know (I did a small short stint of security as well but not really offical stuff) get a bit bored on the job at times so that would help and hopefully stimumate the guy to go down to BA's and buy a used tank and adopt a hero in a half shell off Kijiji or CL or buy one.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> If you see the guy again you might want give him the link to the forum so Tbird can bro fist the guy. ROTFL


For us normal people that don't know what 'bro fist' is;
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bro Fist

Also, what pond was this? I've been looking to bring my dog out for a walk somewhere new.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Awww Cid that is an awesome story. Not all security people are reasonable and power trip at times but this guy seemed to be reasonable and nice about it. I guess it was the family outing that toned him down a bit? Not sure.
> 
> If you see the guy again you might want give him the link to the forum so Tbird can bro fist the guy. ROTFL
> 
> Maybe next time print out a small condensed print out of the images of the turtles and a brief discription of the stats of the turtles and give it to the guy. The few security people I know (I did a small short stint of security as well but not really offical stuff) get a bit bored on the job at times so that would help and hopefully stimumate the guy to go down to BA's and buy a used tank and adopt a hero in a half shell off Kijiji or CL or buy one.


That's a great story Cid!! Definitely not many people out there security or not that would bother to listen. Sounds like you guys had a blast!!

LOL!! I'll go give him "Props" hahaha. If you have your security license and want to work at a bar, let me know!

As for being bored, i could see some security guys having that problem. It definitely depends on where you work though! Working at a busy bar, no such thing as bored!!! On Wednesday's at our one bar, we have almost 500 people inside and probably another 200 people outside in line, regular and VIP. They start showing up around 10ish and flood the doors by 11-11:15. Talk about chaos!! LOL It can be fun though!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

At first I thought this thread was going to say what an awesome guy Tbird was lol. Not that he's not 

It was a nice story though! Glad you guys had fun!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Tbird said:


> That's a great story Cid!! Definitely not many people out there security or not that would bother to listen. Sounds like you guys had a blast!!
> 
> LOL!! I'll go give him "Props" hahaha. If you have your security license and want to work at a bar, let me know!
> 
> As for being bored, i could see some security guys having that problem. It definitely depends on where you work though! Working at a busy bar, no such thing as bored!!! On Wednesday's at our one bar, we have almost 500 people inside and probably another 200 people outside in line, regular and VIP. They start showing up around 10ish and flood the doors by 11-11:15. Talk about chaos!! LOL It can be fun though!!


500 people on a Wednesday??? What bar is that?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Tbird is an awesome guy.. :3

Ohh Well.. I don't wanna get him in trouble if he's actually not supposed to be so awesome but its that old abandoned Brick Factory in the don valley that they are renovating ^_~

I asked if people were allowed to catch crays or fish and he said yea, as long as you don't take anything. I don't think you are allowed barbs. 


Bob got to see his first giant snapper too... we saw two, one in each pond. Bob was amazed to see a turtle so big that wasn't in a zoo. lol


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> At first I thought this thread was going to say what an awesome guy Tbird was lol. Not that he's not
> 
> It was a nice story though! Glad you guys had fun!





Ciddian said:


> Tbird is an awesome guy.. :3
> 
> Ohh Well.. I don't wanna get him in trouble if he's actually not supposed to be so awesome but its that old abandoned Brick Factory in the don valley that they are renovating ^_~
> 
> ...


Awww Thanks guys!!!! 

I don't think I've ever seen that many turtles outside of a store....LOL. I'll have to go sometime. You think your sis will wanna go with me Cid? hahahaha



PACMAN said:


> 500 people on a Wednesday??? What bar is that?


Hey Pacman,

Wednesday nights is Latin night at On the curve in Mississauga. With our patio in the summer, yes, we are close to 500 people!! If you like latin music and dancing, its the place to be on a Wednesday night!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

tbird, if you do ever wanna go down there just let me know!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Hey Pacman,
> Wednesday nights is Latin night at On the curve in Mississauga. With our patio in the summer, yes, we are close to 500 people!! If you like latin music and dancing, its the place to be on a Wednesday night!


cool, didn't know it got that busy! I've only been there once or twice. I tend to go to West50, out of the bars over there. Do you just bounce at OTC? or do you do different venues?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> tbird, if you do ever wanna go down there just let me know!


Hey Cid,

I might be out that way on Saturday to pick up a few things, I guess that's tomorrow. LOL I'm thinking I might be out that way early afternoon.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> cool, didn't know it got that busy! I've only been there once or twice. I tend to go to West50, out of the bars over there. Do you just bounce at OTC? or do you do different venues?


LOL!!! When did you come by OTC, summer/winter? what night? Did I throw you out? LOL How about west?? LOL J/K!! when do you usually go there. I'm usually at West 50 on Friday and Saturday. I'll be there this weekend.

Same owners, 3 of us run the guys between the two bars. Occasionally I'll work at Ten on a Thursday in the summer. Same owners too.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Tbird said:


> LOL!!! When did you come by OTC, summer/winter? what night? Did I throw you out? LOL How about west?? LOL J/K!! when do you usually go there. I'm usually at West 50 on Friday and Saturday. I'll be there this weekend.
> 
> Same owners, 3 of us run the guys between the two bars. Occasionally I'll work at Ten on a Thursday in the summer. Same owners too.


Hah, was a summer a few years ago  didn't get kicked out. Never gotten kicked out of west either. I don't go that often. It's usually a random visit.

Here's a question, what's your favourite beer at West50? There are soo many to choose from!

So do you own an interest in west50? or you mean you are a security manager.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> Hah, was a summer a few years ago  didn't get kicked out. Never gotten kicked out of west either. I don't go that often. It's usually a random visit.
> 
> Here's a question, what's your favourite beer at West50? There are soo many to choose from!
> 
> So do you own an interest in west50? or you mean you are a security manager.


LOL...I was just kidding!

As for beer....I'm not much of a beer drinker sooo you are probably asking the wrong guy. LOL BUT, I do like Delirium, Tetley is good too. There's about 115 on tap, so yes quite a few!

No interest, yes one of the security managers or head doorman. Three of us. If you are ever planning on coming by, let me know. If there's a line I'll take care of you and a couple of buddies.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Tbird said:


> LOL...I was just kidding!
> 
> As for beer....I'm not much of a beer drinker sooo you are probably asking the wrong guy. LOL BUT, I do like Delirium, Tetley is good too. There's about 115 on tap, so yes quite a few!
> 
> No interest, yes one of the security managers or head doorman. Three of us. If you are ever planning on coming by, let me know. If there's a line I'll take care of you and a couple of buddies.


Thanks for the offer, I'll definitely let you know next time I'm planning to show up!

I think the most deadly of all the beers there is a boot of quad because of the high alcohol content  I'm not a fan of it though. Yes 115 beers is quite a lot to choose from!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

tetley ...as in tea?  LOL

Sure Tbird! I sent you a pm.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> tetley ...as in tea?  LOL


*ROLLS EYES*


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> Thanks for the offer, I'll definitely let you know next time I'm planning to show up!
> 
> I think the most deadly of all the beers there is a boot of quad because of the high alcohol content  I'm not a fan of it though. Yes 115 beers is quite a lot to choose from!


Sounds good!

I'm not sure what quad is but Delirium has a high alcohol content too. 13-14 % I think. Good for beer! LOL But because its an import I'm sure its crazy expensive for a Stein or a boot!!

I do love the people that try to sneak the boots and Steins out!! LOL My guy has the best eyes and ears for catching people!! hahaha Not too many people argue with him either, 6'1" or 2 and 365 lbs.  LOL


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> tetley ...as in tea?  LOL
> 
> Sure Tbird! I sent you a pm.


uuuhhhhhh....I'll get you some Tetley. Just let me know when you are good to drink again!! 

Got it thanks!! I might even be out there on Sunday, let me know which day might be better.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> I'm not sure what quad is but Delirium has a high alcohol content too. 13-14 % I think. Good for beer! LOL But because its an import I'm sure its crazy expensive for a Stein or a boot!!
> 
> I do love the people that try to sneak the boots and Steins out!! LOL My guy has the best eyes and ears for catching people!! hahaha Not too many people argue with him either, 6'1" or 2 and 365 lbs.  LOL


Quad is 11.8% (I had to check to make sure i wasn't getting mixed up with delerium) Yes, never had it because I'm cheap, but it is definitely expensive. All you need is one though because of the high % of alcohol

I must confess, I have dreamed about having a boot "magically appear" at home, although I would never do such a thing. That's awesome that they pick up on conversations too lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Either or... Sunday would be less busy because there is a farmers market sat. I just don't recall the hours.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Tbird said:


> That's a great story Cid!! Definitely not many people out there security or not that would bother to listen. Sounds like you guys had a blast!!
> 
> LOL!! I'll go give him "Props" hahaha. If you have your security license and want to work at a bar, let me know!
> 
> As for being bored, i could see some security guys having that problem. It definitely depends on where you work though! Working at a busy bar, no such thing as bored!!! On Wednesday's at our one bar, we have almost 500 people inside and probably another 200 people outside in line, regular and VIP. They start showing up around 10ish and flood the doors by 11-11:15. Talk about chaos!! LOL It can be fun though!!


I don't have a S.O lic. but it has been on my list of lic.'s to acquire when I have time. Well I was meaning more patrol security or monitoring cctv's and such. I'm sure at bars you don't get bored at night but the hours before hand it may be. I don't go to nightclub bars. Not really my thing. The smoke, loud music (can't really talk or hear people talking), drunkardness (one of the excitements and downsides of bars), and just ingrained in me over a long time the rowdy people there.

For me bars/pubs are more for the food thing like the once in a while wings night thing when I feel like the snack and not making the food myself. Perhaps I just never had a positive viewing experience out of it and also the media view that got broadcasted to me of nightclubs and the shootings and stuff.

I'm sure for many it is a fun experience and perhaps one day I may go and see how it is but the line ups and such when I was downtown passing buy and in general at the clubs is a bit of a turn off for the waiting to get in and line stretches around the place. I'm just listening to AM640 radio and them talking about the 'ladies' night thing that bars promote and some IIRC Minnisota law thing trying to drop it due to gender inequality something.

You sound like an interesting guy. BTW you look a bit like Tu-Pac in that pic I saw in the GTAA Faces thing. If the foods interesting at the clubs you bounce I may check it out but I don't really stay out that late at such places.

BTW I'm curious how do you guys handle eplileptics at the clubs? Not that I am but just curious. Hope you guys got body armor with the tramas in. One thing about security at bars and such that keeps playing back in my mind is the John O'Keefe video where the guys friend was egging his mate on to get back some respect from being bounced out of the Brass Rail or whatever strip club it was and the guy pulls a handgun out and takes a shot at the bouncers but the round ends up killing the totally innocent bystander.

WTF is with people now a days seroiusly. Knifing someone for 25cents or just because they looked at you funny or precieved that they looked at you funny then somehow that justifies shooting or jumping the person. What happened to the old days of 1 on 1 Mike Tyson punch out and respect where the two people with a beef just duked it out and make up and parted ways afterwards but no now a days it seems you gotta off the guy after duking them out or something. Sorry .... /end of rant/venting.


----------

